# Lightroom can't prepare a selected file.  Help



## Terri S (Nov 26, 2019)

*I am trying to get LR to open a selected file in Topaz DeNoise AI, but I keep getting the following error.   Lightroom was unable to prepare the selected file at /Volumes/TSPP/TAICLET, DANA/ROXIE AND BAILEY-4271.DNG for editing.

It will not be opened.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled Topaz DeNoise and I still get the error.  I may have screwed up the external drive by deleting some files to create more space since I had a second copy on another, larger drive.  However, I have reinstalled the files back to the external disc so everything on the disc should be ok?  Every since deleting the files, it gives me this error message.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. *


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2019)

Does the DNG exist at the location listed? It could be missing.
It it is present, can you open the file using finder and see it is opens properly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 26, 2019)

It is possible that the comma in the Folder name is a problem.  */Volumes/TSPP/TAICLET, DANA/* 
For Lightroom, a comma is an "illegal" character.
If you rename the Folder with Finder you will need to reconnect it in the Lightroom Folder panel by 'Find Missing Folder'.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2019)

I-See-Light said:


> It is possible that the comma in the Folder name is a problem. */Volumes/TSPP/TAICLET, DANA/*
> For Lightroom, a comma is an "illegal" character.


Good Catch!    While not an illegal character in MacOS, Lightroom has been coded to be compliant in both Windows and MacOS.


----------

